# Latest patriotic yard art bike # 5



## OZ1972 (Apr 6, 2021)

These bikes are fun to build out of the parts pile for yard art  , I have sold 5 of these in 3 weeks  , thanks for looking  !


----------



## Tim s (Apr 6, 2021)

Cool bike I like the stars on the fenders and red rims. Tim


----------

